# favorite lures



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i thought it would be fun to exchange with one and other (and help give the newcomers ideas) are favorte lures 
my personal favorites are sorta old fashioned but ive used them evr since the 50s so they must be alright

**** ground up minnows
cotote old meat or scraps from other catches
mink ground up minnows
rats apple chunks
for everything else i dont use bait


----------



## Never_summer (Nov 17, 2006)

****, Coyote, Beaver, Mink, Rats- Chunks of **** meat from prior catches.
Rats- Carrots and toothpaste - Don't know why it works, but it works. Maybe they are health freaks.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i like chocolate syrup and marshmellows for ****. peppermint also works well. coyotes and fox i use rabbit urine and bones. sometimes coyote and fox urine also.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

can i ask how you found out they like toothpaste cause i dont no to many people who would try that


----------



## Never_summer (Nov 17, 2006)

I used the toothpaste trick when I first started out. I asked an old trapper from the area what would work good and he might of just been telling me that to get me away, but I had never caught so many muskrats in my life as I did that year.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Canine - Grahams Deception and Super Bonanza

Beaver - Dobbins Backbreaker, Caven's Timber

**** - Fishoil blended with crawfish oil

Mink - no lure, blind sets

These are my favorites but I have a box full of others as well!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

any of you ever tried liquid smoke i have heard that works good but dont no if i want to try it i tried toothpaste though and i caught a few rats


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

fox/****: semi-rotten smashed sardines (almost a paste)
****: hard-core **** lure. & shelfish oil
rat/opossum/maybe ****: diced apples covered is syrup that have been rotening for 5-8 months.


----------

